# Dreaming about Turbos



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Ya'll

I just wanted to tell you about this dream I have about my S13. Any help is "helpfull". I found this 89 Z31 Turbo at the junkyard and was thinking about useing it for my 92 240SX set up. I think its a T3. This will be a slow project because I dont care about my engine, right now I'm working on my suspen. I wonder if anyone has used this Turbo? I would like to make the HPs 240 since I drive a 240 it should have 240HP. Now a fuel system upgrade is always good but can I slap on a fuel pressure reg, high flow fuel pump, and SS fuel lines and get by? Yes I know I have an Auto but dont worry I'm already in the works on some Level 10 products(TQ conv, rebuild, cooler, etc.). Dont give me the manual speel please, we're talking about my turbo here. Right now its being rebuilt because I might sell it if I dont use it for my KA24DE.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I think I'm going to turn this into a "How to make a ghetto KA-T" thread. Hopefully I'll remember to post pics. I'm going to use that z31 turbo, show how to rebuild your turbo, how to build a custom turbo kit with ghetto logic(aka. PVC pipe that bitch up) run hi-flow injectors and ecu chip upgrade(the most you'll spend on a item for this project) and a boost gauge. I wont be setting this up on MY car. Shit NO! I got a friends 93 240 HB, dont worry he doesn't want it 200K engine and rusted to hell. 

We're going to run a T25/internal gate(Z31) with cast iron Mani, we were going to leave out the FMIC or intercooler but I said screw it just pay for a cheapo IC and slap together some PVC. Then get some Injects and send in the ecu for a chip. Might put in a BOV. Throw on the gauge. and some little extras. This will be on an A/T. Try and keep the price around $1K.

We want(WILL) to blow the engine or the tranny but in the process learn how cheaply we can run a S-tune Turbo set up on an old ass engine. We will take some of this and build on my brother's 1st Gen RX-7. Another old ass car to blow up. Yeah! We're the ones who ruin your drinking water with our leaky old cars. :loser:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You go ahead and use PVC for the hookup... You'll have problems.. Be smart and use ABS plastic...

Or even better USE METAL. If you got the turbo off a 89 Z it's a T25 turbo. Only pre 88s had T3s


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah,I was thinking about useing some old intercoolers and pipes from another car like a Saab or 300zx or Silvia and just adjust from there. The Pick N Pull nearby stll has the Z's IC I think.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Pulled my turbo apart today. Bad news. Rather than a simple rebuild which I can do myself(so can YOU!). I will need to replace the compressor wheel and have it all balanced. This is a big bite out of my plan of $1K Turbo, Dont Laugh. I'm assuming this will be about $200+. This leaves me 800 to work with. eBay will be a huge factor in finishing this in my projected sum. I might have to scratch the tuned ECU and run a AFC with MSD. We'll see.

Pics of my T25 tomorrow.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

kellen_wynn said:


> Pulled my turbo apart today. Bad news. Rather than a simple rebuild which I can do myself(so can YOU!). I will need to replace the compressor wheel and have it all balanced. This is a big bite out of my plan of $1K Turbo, Dont Laugh. I'm assuming this will be about $200+. This leaves me 800 to work with. eBay will be a huge factor in finishing this in my projected sum. I might have to scratch the tuned ECU and run a AFC with MSD. We'll see.
> 
> Pics of my T25 tomorrow.


dude, forget rebuilding it, if you just want something that will last (probably a hour or so), just get a cheap t25 off ebay.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I already one step ahead of you. I scraped that turbo as a "do over", I will mess with it later. Now I've decided to get an ebay T3 and build my system off that.


----------



## overZealous1 (Jun 4, 2005)

kellen_wynn said:


> I already one step ahead of you. I scraped that turbo as a "do over", I will mess with it later. Now I've decided to get an ebay T3 and build my system off that.


dam! i wish you luck with the project. sounds like pissing money down a shallow hole though. got to admit though, i have blown motors for the hell of it too!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The old body style Z's (84-89) didn't have intercoolers.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Just when you thought this post was dead...........BAM! Kick it up a notch!

I got most of my set up ready but have been side-tracked with other projects

KA24DET Goal 200WHP:

T25
Two different Turbo manifolds (one cast iron log and one cheapo SS) I'm still debating on which one I'll go with.
SR20 SMIC w/ pipes and BOV
SR20 370cc injectors
boost gauge
Oil lines and bung
ummm and some other pipes
Am I missing something?

I'm having trouble finding information w/ pics on how to put this on the car. Doesn't seem to be any guides w/ pics for the KA24DE but a bunch of SR20 crap. And of course Honda crap! Does anybody have a walkthroughs of the custom KAT?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Seems over the 1k barrier...
If you still want to turbo your engine by yourself, I would recommend you to read Maximum Boost (Corky Bell) and Turbochargers (Hugh Maciness)
When assembling one of those ghetto turbos, you end paying more money in wasted fuel and engine/turbo repairs (add here frustration and time wo car) than a commercially available kit
Believe me, I did it
Peace


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Actually I'm only at $600 because this is all junkyard, ebay, used equipment. That is the point of this endeavor. The only thing new is the oil lines. I believe I will go over my 1K mark but not by far. The fuel & ignition management will be my down fall.

I am aware of the books mentioned, as I have read the sticky posted for this forum, I was just wondering if their were any on-line resources.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

as long as it works :thumbup: boost that sucker!!!! 

my turbo dream has come true










most expensive part ive bought for my Z31 haha, now to make the piping thus starts the creativity or whatever room i am left with to install this snail


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thats a big snail...
Is that a yellow vw bug behind you?
Where can I see pics of your boosted type 3?
Thx in advance


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

yep, a yellow drag bug in the works going for 900+hp, it was a 10 second car before now were trying to make it a 7 second car and beat the world record for the fastest full-body forced fed bug.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v48/nissan300zxmike/FINISHED2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v48/nissan300zxmike/fastyfassdfsdfdty11006.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/rock3/nissan300zxmike theres a video clip on thefront page of my site

hmm, how about those home made turbos using pvc pipes hahaha, i guess you can use the pvc pipes for mocking up the piping


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

pvc piping 
I imagine at some psi number the pvc just explodes...
I used mild steel tubing in my home made turbo
Nice type 3 sleeper you have :thumbup: 
Ím green with envy...


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks , ive seen some pvc pipes that can hold up to 300psi, it says on the pipe


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I wasnt clear sorry
I was refering to this sewer type 2 - 3 inch diam pvc piping...
Peace


----------

